# [RISOLTO]Impostare in automatico le flag USE neccessarie

## source-based

Esiste un modo per impostare automaticamente le flag USE richeste da un pacchetto che si vuole installare?Last edited by source-based on Fri Nov 28, 2014 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

```

man make.conf

```

cerca in particolare la variabile USE.

Per maggiori dettagli vedi la gestione dei package.use

----------

## source-based

Ho controllato ma non sembra che ne parli di quanto ho chiesto io

----------

## cloc3

 *source-based wrote:*   

> Ho controllato ma non sembra che ne parli di quanto ho chiesto io

 

ne sei sicuro?

in tal caso, cerca di spiegare meglio quello che desideri.

gli strumenti per gestire le use flag dei pacchetti sono il file make.conf e le package.use .

----------

## source-based

Per esempio digito :

```

emerge xorg-server

```

E mi escono un sacco di USE flags richieste per procedere.....quel che intendo è: c'è un modo per attivare queste USE flags richieste senza doverle scrivere manualmente in /etc/portage/make.conf ?

----------

## cloc3

 *source-based wrote:*   

> Per esempio digito :
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge xorg-server
> ...

 

no.

se i file make.conf o package.use non sono impostati, emerge non può conoscere le use flag di tua scelta e utilizzerà quindi i default di sistema.

esiste il programma euse (app-portage/gentoolkit) che è in grado di editare per te il file make.conf in modo automatico.

che io sappia, non esiste un editor automatico per package.use.

una ulteriore possibiltà (di emergenza e del tutto sconsigliabile) sarebbe:

```

USE="-* quello che mi pare" emerge miopacchetto

```

----------

## source-based

Per esempio:

```

emerge xorg-server         

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.4  USE="static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.8  USE="static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.8  USE="ipv6" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.5 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r2  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.6 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.2  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.1.0 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.3  USE="minimal" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.8  USE="bzip2 ipv6 static-libs truetype -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.11 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -keyboard -mouse -mutouch -penmount -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -intel -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -nouveau -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeonsi -rendition -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.0.4  USE="gbm*" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0  USE="ipv6 nptl static-libs suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -tslib -unwind -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.7.4 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.2 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0  USE="static-libs xv -gles" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0  USE="glamor udev" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by x11-libs/glamor-0.6.0

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.3.0[glamor]

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15[video_cards_radeon]

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0[xorg]

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.2

=media-libs/mesa-10.0.4 gbm

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

```

Come faccio a risolvere questo?

----------

## sabayonino

utilizzando l'opzione --autounmask-write  per forzare l'aggiuta di quella use per mesa

poi dai un etc-update -5 e procedi con l'installazione

oppure abilitando solo per mesa la use 

```
# euse -E gbm -p media-libs/mesa
```

oppure editano manualmente il flle /etc/portage/package.use

oppure utilizzando "ufed" sia globale che per pacchetto

oppure ... 

di scelte ce ne stanno

```
# emerge xorg-server --autounmask-write || etc-update
```

dai -5 per modificare il file

e poi di nuovo 

```
# emerge xorg-server
```

le USE flags dipendono dal profilo , dalle USE in make.conf , da quell imposte dai devs del pacchetto , dalle tue scelte.

il discorso "automatico" è sempre molto relativo dale scelte che TU fai

----------

## source-based

Grazie a tutti ragazzi,sabayonino ha risolto !

----------

